# Breve historial da observação meteorológica em Portugal



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 15:47)

Numas pesquisas pela Net encontrei alguns textos sobre o primeiro "meteolouco" a fazer registos em Portugal, Marino Miguel Franzini, que fez observações de 1816 a 1855.







http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/download/relatorios/monit_rh_portugal.pdf




> *Franzini (Marino Miguel).
> 
> n.  21 de Janeiro de 1779
> f.   29 de Novembro de 1861*
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 16:23)

É interessante conhecer a história do primeiro aficcionado pela Meteorologia em Portugal.
Algo que na altura quase ninguém deve ter sabido, mas que hoje nos diz muito.


----------

